# Diy meet July 23rd Syracuse NY!



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the deal guy's.... We are setting up a IASCA show (SQC and SPL) for later in the summer but to hold us over we are doing meet and great type deal. I am setting the date as July 23 @ 1pm. 

Just come out and meet fellow forum members. I am going to extend this offer out to Team North Spl aswell. Hopefully we can have a good turnout!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ya know... I got's to thinkn and I thought a location might help! lol


15 Dippold Ave
Syracuse NY 13208


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Not gonna be in town for this one. Headded to new orleans on the 20th! Sorry!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

req said:


> Not gonna be in town for this one. Headded to new orleans on the 20th! Sorry!




Well then come to the IASCA show in Sept.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

I would love to come. My schedule looks open so tentative yes from me.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Damn, I'll be there a week earlier on July 16!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

No go for me. But I'll be there in Sept.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

wow... things are falling apart before they start! lol


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

up up and away.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Im alive. Maybe we should have some kind of raffle to convince people to get there.like a drawing for some equipment maybe? Hmmmmm.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Req's car is up on the chopping block.... tickets are free!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol. its about to get gutted this weekend ... again


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

need a hand? lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> need a hand? lol


Sure, just reach around right here.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol. need the amps first. looks like they are to be here next week. *sigh*


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So looks like it will just be me lOl


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

i'll be ready =D


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Ehh no show wait till sept! Lol this is just to say hi.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Ehh no show wait till sept! Lol this is just to say hi.


Or just gain a post towards your post count. You whore. :lol:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

join date vs posts... who's the whore? MR. Twowives.... need a prophylactic? ;-)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

No but I do need some Advil pm. L8.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Look whos calling who a newbie...


----------

